# Going to Aldershot...



## JBoyce87 (22 Jun 2006)

I am going to Aldershot N.S. for my BMQ course and after that my SQ. July 4th is when i leave.. I haven't got my route letter yet but I gotta ask, When i was issued my kit, I didn't get my Valise, (dont know what it is) pretty bad when theres national shortages and I can't get my whole kit nor get anyone to explain what a valise is to me, sofar I have an idea that it is a waterproof cover for your ruck, not 100% on this one though. Should I bring my entire kit with me on my BMQ.. IE:Winter jacket/gortex boots/goloshes all that too? and is a valise also called a 'compression bag' ..


----------



## orange.paint (22 Jun 2006)

your valise is what you stuff your sleeping bags into and straps to the bottom of you ruck.
If you dont have a kit list i would say use common sense...and since your going to basic take everything the army gave you.Have fun in kentville.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (22 Jun 2006)

The kitlist should be part of your Joining Instructions.  Did you not get these?  If not, I would go to your Unit Orderly Room, and ask for complete Joining Instructions for your course.  If you are going by car, and follow rcac's advice if you can't get the actual kitlist, you can keep unused/not required kit in your car, or in the Storage Area alotted your course, if there is any.

It is not unusual, initially, to not get all the kit, however, you will possibly be able to get it issued in Aldershot.  Usually, one of the things you will do is called a "kit check" and the list of everything people are missing will be compiled by your course staff.  If they can get it for you, they will.

Remember, operational requirements usually get the required kit.  No, Aldershot is not part of operational requirements.  The current TF in A-stan is.  TF3-06 is.  TF1-07 is.  Regular force combats arms/CSS units...see the pattern?

Enjoy your courses.  Do swim in the lagoon.   :-X


----------



## StevenCD (27 Jun 2006)

Hey Boyce im going to Aldershot aswell on the 3rd i thought i may as well post here than make a new thread i was wondering if i could get one of the senior guys on MSN so i could talk to them about kit and such also how to fit it all in the ruck sack   ;D thanks


----------



## StevenCD (27 Jun 2006)

Sorry to double post but what civilian thing's can i bring besides cloths ? like laptops, mp3 players or what thanks again


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (27 Jun 2006)

Did you get joining instructions??


----------



## StevenCD (27 Jun 2006)

Negative but  i have a kit inspection on thursday so i may recieve them there


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (27 Jun 2006)

Might be a good time to ask for them     (and I do mean literally ask for them!)

what unit are you with?


----------



## aesop081 (27 Jun 2006)

JBoyce87 said:
			
		

> nor get anyone to explain what a valise is to me,



I call BS........

amazing how people cant seem to find a single private, corporal, master corporal or above to answer questions lately.

 :


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (27 Jun 2006)

StevenCD said:
			
		

> Hey Boyce im going to Aldershot aswell on the 3rd i thought i may as well post here than make a new thread i was wondering if i could get one of the senior guys on MSN so i could talk to them about kit and such also how to fit it all in the ruck sack   ;D thanks



It doesn't ALL go in the rucksack.  However, I am sure your BMQ and SQ staff in Aldershot will be more than happy to teach you.  Heck, I bet they even let you do it over and over again!  And...drill too!  Weapons drills!  Station jobs!  see a pattern??


----------



## StevenCD (27 Jun 2006)

Princess Louise Fusseliers


----------



## medicineman (27 Jun 2006)

StevenCD said:
			
		

> Princess Louise Fusseliers



Dude - I'd learn to spell your unit's name correctly if I were you - could have repercussions later  .

MM


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (27 Jun 2006)

StevenCD said:
			
		

> Princess Louise Fusseliers



I know the Chief Clerk over there, I imagine you will get your JI's Thursday night.  BUT...if not..ASK for them (nicely, and use their rank if you know it.  don't say "hey you".  say "excuse me staff" or something like that).

By the end of BMQ/SQ/BIQ, you will have your kit, know what to do with it...all the good stuff.

Listen to your staff.  Shoot the foot drive the body.  The rest will fall into place (we all went thru it, after all).

Mud


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (27 Jun 2006)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Dude - I'd learn to spell your unit's name correctly if I were you - could have repercussions later  .
> 
> MM



+1 to that MM!


----------



## JBoyce87 (29 Jun 2006)

yeah i got my joining instructions, my kit list was in this, i need a few pieces of gear then im set, i asked a Sgt. if i had to pack any of it specifically, and she told me they do not expect us to pack anything into our rucks, since we are going to aldershot for BMQ aswell.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (29 Jun 2006)

Used to be a bit of a dump in the 80’s did they fix the place up yet?

Mind you, there was some good little restaurants in the towns and getting a big plate of Lobster chow mien for $4 was a treat for this West Coast boy.

Wasn’t there a night club there named “the big apple”?


----------



## Crash300z (30 Jun 2006)

I just received my joining instructions this morning for BMQ at Aldershot July 4Th. 
The clerk who gave me my papers told me that, when arriving at the camp, I don't have to
be dressed in uniform. Can anyone confirm this? Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## aesop081 (30 Jun 2006)

Crash300z said:
			
		

> I just received my joining instructions this morning for BMQ at Aldershot July 4Th.
> The clerk who gave me my papers told me that, when arriving at the camp, I don't have to
> be dressed in uniform. Can anyone confirm this? Thanks for any help you can give.



Do what your unit told you.....

"well SGT, the guys at army.ca told me....." just wont cut it  :

What is with you kids these days ?


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (1 Jul 2006)

Crash300z said:
			
		

> I just received my joining instructions this morning for BMQ at Aldershot July 4Th.
> The clerk who gave me my papers told me that, when arriving at the camp, I don't have to
> be dressed in uniform. Can anyone confirm this? Thanks for any help you can give.



Have you been taught HOW to wear a uniform yet?  Do you know, either male/female the CF standards for haircuts/styles yet?  

I can picture that, a bunch of new recruits with all kinds of earrings, long haired males, etc all wandering around Nova Scotia every summer on their way to BMQ in Aldershot.

Time to start listening, start doing, and stop questioning what you are told by people when they tell you.

Or...start practicing doing pushups.


----------



## Danjanou (1 Jul 2006)

Oh I don’t know Mud, I think they’ll get lots of push up practice in the coming weeks. ;D

Colin been a few years (thankfully) since I visited the enema insertion point for NATO, but they have improved the place somewhat I’m told. There wasa lot of construction there evening during the late 1980's early 1990's new drill hall, barracks, Sgts' Mess etc.

The Big Apple is no more. I guess they got tired of replacing the plate glass window every weekend. The Kings Arms Pub next door is still going strong someone told me, much better for a quiet pint. You want more Halifax is only a few hours away.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (1 Jul 2006)

Crash300z said:
			
		

> I just received my joining instructions this morning for BMQ at Aldershot July 4Th.
> The clerk who gave me my papers told me that, when arriving at the camp, I don't have to
> be dressed in uniform. Can anyone confirm this? Thanks for any help you can give.



Ladies and gentlemen reading this thread that are going to Aldershot on BMQ.

- yes you have alot of questions.
- yes in time you will have answers for all of them.
- yes it is normal to be curious.
- yes it is normal at first to question what people told you.

- no, you can not question what people tell you the SECOND you step foot in Aldershot. (if you want to enjoy your stay).
- no, the staff does not "have" to tell you what you are think you are entitled to know.  You don't know what you need to know.  Shut mouth, open ears.
- no, you should not "verify" information your staff gives you with...the cleaner, or MCpl Bloggins on the smoke area.  Your staff is your Chain of Command.  
- no, you can not normally break the Chain of Command (CoC).  
- Your job is simple.  *To do what you are told, when you are told, how you are told to the VERY BEST of your ability. *  That is Task 1.  Task 2 is to constantly try to be better at Task 1.  Thats it.  Don't make it more complicted than that.

- Remember where you fit in on the CoC. Yes, the bottom.  You are Pte Joker, not Gunnery Sgt Hartman.  Know your role.
- Remember, a Pte can NOT give a lawful command.  [Thats in QR & O's Volume II.  If you come out of BMQ knowing what that is, you probably became familiar with "Service Offences" (i.e. committed and were charged with one) and assumingly did NOT enjoy your visit to Aldershot].  

Learn to Serve.  Shoot the foot...drive the body.  Remember your 2 tasks.  

Thats it, thats all.  Time to get on with it.

Good luck.


----------



## Ordinary Dummy (29 Jul 2006)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Used to be a bit of a dump in the 80’s did they fix the place up yet?
> 
> Mind you, there was some good little restaurants in the towns and getting a big plate of Lobster chow mien for $4 was a treat for this West Coast boy.
> 
> Wasn’t there a night club there named “the big apple”?



Holy moley, it's been a while since you have been to the Valley.  The big apple hasnt been around for years, and i mean years.  Getting back to your originaly question,  they have actually put quite a bit of money into Aldershot over the past few years.  Even though I joined the Navy, i know quite a bit about Aldershot as I am from Kentville.  It was getting pretty run down up until they finally made some nice improvements to the place.  

For those going to Aldershot for any BMQ or courses in the summer, get ready for heat and humidity.  You are gonna sweat your bag off.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (29 Jul 2006)

Ordinary Dummy said:
			
		

> Holy moley, it's been a while since you have been to the Valley.  The big apple hasnt been around for years, and i mean years.




Lets not talk about that, it makes me feel very, very old.  :'(


----------



## Pte.Shrubb (30 Jul 2006)

I know this is kind of off topic but what unit are you with? Im PLF on DP1 Infantry


----------

